# Stoneleigh @ The Midsummer Motorhome Show



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

There has been a new Show Rally added to the rally programme. The Show Rally is at The Midsummer Motorhome Show in Stoneleigh, Warwickshire starting 20/06/2019

More information will be available at the following url once the entry has been approved and active (Normally within 24hrs): 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=1111

If you have any questions about the rally or want to chat about it then please post in this thread.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

LadyJ has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## waspes (Feb 11, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

waspes has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## claypigeon (May 9, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

claypigeon has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## alandsue (Jul 30, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

alandsue has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

RobMD has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

BTW, the trade area will have a different layout this year, not sure about the camping area, as a road has been built through the showground.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

More peoples needed PLEASE for Stoneleigh we only got 5 so far going and we need at least 11 to have our own camping area.


Jac


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

rayc has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

*New Attendee Added*

sennen523 has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Pre booking now closed for this show


----------

